

Video about GM Volt battery system - MikeCapone
http://www.reddit.com/r/environment/comments/71rke/video_about_gm_volt_battery_system/

======
jm4
Why not link directly to the video instead of some idiotic Reddit comment?
Besides, the comment has already been deleted so this post is useless.

~~~
alyx
[http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/video-gm-chevy-
volt-...](http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/video-gm-chevy-volt-battery-
lithium-ion.php)

